

The REST with Spring series - baeldungcaliah
http://www.baeldung.com/rest-with-spring-series/
The REST with Spring series discusses the process of building a RESTful web service with Spring.
======
pan69
It looks interesting but reading through the articles I can't help wondering
who this (what audience) this is written for. I do not know much about Spring,
Maven and all that and it seems, that even though I'm comfortable with Java, a
bit alien to me.

~~~
baeldungcaliah
Spring is just one of the ways to implement a RESTful service with Java. That
being said, as long as you're using a framework and not writing everything
yourself (which I imagine is not the case), this type of implementation should
be familiar. If however you're outside of the web/REST context, then yes, the
code may look odd. So the audience should be developers working on a RESTful
architecture with Java and Spring. Thanks for the interesting feedback. Eugen.

